# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Помогите доработать отчет оборотно-сальдовая ведомость по счету. Не бесплатно

## Chudik3387

Очень нужно внести правки в отчет. В расширение есть РС ИнвНомераСМОЛ в отчет оборотно-сальдовая ведомость по счету нужно добавить инвентарный номер по этой организации из справочника Инвентарные номера и в расшифровку по МОЛ штрихкод из РС ИнвНомераСМОЛ. Конфа: Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 БИТ.ФИНАНС 3.1 (3.0.110.20/3.1.51.8). Сколько возьмете за это?

----------

